
Feedback – looking for feedback on a concept for dev tool for promotion/raise - macDre
My friend and I are software devs and we thought the promotion review process was horrible. We had to manually go back through out JIRA, Github, emails, and docs to put together our promotion packet.<p>We’ve been thinking about building a tool geared to help this process for software devs. Basically, the idea is the tool would integrate with your work suite tools (GSuite, Github, JIRA, Trello, etc.) and automatically build your promotion packet based off completed work.<p>We just built this landing page to give an idea of what we’re thinking: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rize.io<p>My question is what do you all think? Do you think that this would actually be helpful? Would you use this? Would appreciate any feedback and feel free to brutally honest.
======
sarcasmatwork
I think its a good idea. Very cool landing page!

I'd try and get the perspective of someone who would be giving a raise or
making suggestions to someone else.

~~~
macDre
That's a good idea and thanks! We built this totally from our perspective. We
should definitely get a promotion manager feedback.

